# whos up for a titan grinder jam???



## coffeechap

Having spoken to a few members who are interested in seeing some top end gear in action and following on from the suggestion of creating the list of people who would be willing to let people see and play with their kit, I have the following offer....

On sunday 20th July I am going to organise a forum meet and coffee jam, I intend to run the event in the Cirencester area (probably at RAVE COFFEE). It will be an opportunity for you lovely forum folk to get some hands on time with some fantastic grinders and some fantastic machines. There will be a small cost involved to contribute towards the cost of coffee and stuff, but no more than £10

Here is a flavour of what I expect to be there.

EK43

Mazzer Robur E

Mazzer Royal E

Versalab

Compak K10

Londinium L1

Quickmill Verona

Expobar dual boiler

Quickmill Veloce

Vesuvius

So if you are interested and can definitely make it get your name on the list, it will be a fantastic day.......


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap (Dave)


----------



## froggystyle

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?


----------



## coffeechap

can you bring that bodum grinder with you?


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude


----------



## froggystyle

lol so i can get embarrassed, nope!

Roasting is where my love lies at the minute, although i did point out the mignon to the wife last week at BB, hope she gets the hint and orders one for fathers day, not holding my breath!


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)


----------



## froggystyle

Can bring my gene though if anyone wants to see one!?


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u


----------



## coffeechap

at the moment folks this is about grinders and machines, not roasting, so unfortunately the roasting element is not included at the moment.


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> at the moment folks this is about grinders and machines, not roasting, so unfortunately the roasting element is not included at the moment.


What came first, the roast or the grind...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyway back on point ..

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u


----------



## Spazbarista

If I'm around I'll poke my head round the door to say hello


----------



## MrShades

Sounds good Dave...

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- maybe time if work dependant

6. MrShades


----------



## Jon V

I'd be very interested in this, but not completely sure I can go.

Can I put down for a probable 'yes' or are you only after definites?


----------



## Xpenno

I'll double check sounds like fun.


----------



## Obnic

Sounds good Dave...

1. Coffeechap (Dave)

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- maybe time if work dependant

6. MrShades

7. Obnic


----------



## Geordie Boy

Great idea for a day Dave. I think I'm OK for this but need to double check


----------



## Charliej

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- maybe time if work dependant

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.


----------



## Soll

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc work and childcare commitments

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll - So glad this is on a Sunday, well done Dave


----------



## lookseehear

Tentatively putting my name down for this one:

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc work and childcare commitments

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear


----------



## CamV6

Yep I should be able to do this one so count me on please !


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc work and childcare commitments

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6


----------



## Glenn

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc work and childcare commitments

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine


----------



## Tiny tamper

Could someone video it and put it up some where, so the ones who can't go get to see a bit of the action? Please?


----------



## CamV6

Glenn if you don't have wheels by then you can catch a ride with me if you like


----------



## Daren

I might be up for this - need to to a bit of jigging before I can confirm.


----------



## Glenn

Cheers Cam. I have some wheels and am awaiting delivery dates for new wheels









Lets keep in touch closer to the time though to save on fuel anyway


----------



## Jon V

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V


----------



## coffeechap

Rave have confirmed that I can use their venue and I am sure rob will roast us up something special for the day, looking forward to this...


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy


----------



## clickhappy

Sounds good, count me in. Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites (and if required Spence's old Royal)

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites


----------



## coffeechap

Greta this is shaping up nicely, good chance for a forum meet darn south and an excellent opportunity to play with grinders and coffee......

Date confirmed and venue confirmed with [email protected] so it's a goer folks, will post some more on what we can get up too, but open to ideas...


----------



## Big O

Bugger!! Gutted I'm abroad for this play date! Would have been great to meet everyone...


----------



## Glenn

Woohoo, will have wheels too









Can't wait


----------



## Jollybean

Looking forward to catching up again CC and the chance to try some top of the range equipment just to tempt me to upgrade


----------



## ShortShots

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Shortshots


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots









Must be a bit early for you Brook


----------



## ShortShots

coffeechap said:


> Must be a bit early for you Brook


yeah not much sleep and not enough coffee, just a few shots, chemex, cold brew and flattie. Need to up the intake!


----------



## coffeechap

ShortShots said:


> yeah not much sleep and not enough coffee, just a few shots, chemex, cold brew and flattie. Need to up the intake!


Great that you will be there though!!


----------



## ShortShots

Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots









19. oop north (travelling from Preston in my car so can provide lift to Charlie and Mrboots)


----------



## oop north

Although I probably won't be going if I win the HG One raffle!


----------



## Soll

Bring it with you then we can all play


----------



## Charliej

Tim thank you for your very kind offer of a lift, out me down as a definite attendee then. Dave (CC) do you want me to fetch the Mythos with us then? Also I call shotgun on medical grounds


----------



## Burnzy

Anyone going from Norfolk/suffolk area?


----------



## cracked_bean

Anyone going from Nottingham area, would be happy to help with transport costs?


----------



## coffeechap

OK get some ideas down about what you might like to do or have done on the day as just over three weeks to go on this and I am organising stuff to keep folk entertained. The essence of the day is about the grinders and putting them through their paces with some cracking machinery, we will do some refractometer testing and blind tasting of espresso.

Espresso will be available in abundance on the day as this is the key focus for how good the grinders are in the cup, but I am open to sorting some other stuff out for folk if they are interested. So let me know.

I will require money up front for this to ensure that all cost are met, I know that Glenn will be providing soem stuff from forum funds.


----------



## Mouse

Gutted! It's my birthday on the 20th..

Enjoy


----------



## Soll

What grinders will be available for the show Dave ? I haven't seen you mention it unless it was a while back in the thread.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try looking at the first post soll

The list is there I think


----------



## Soll

Thanks ! I was just being lazy....


----------



## oop north

Bother - unable to make it now - realised it's the same weekend as my daughters' birthdays and am already out on the Saturday all day (it's a charity board meeting before you all think I am just enjoying myself. Though I will be enjoying it!) - and my wife wasn't too impressed at me being missing on the Saturday.

Bit miffed as I am looking to decide on a grinder in the next 12 months to match up to the LI - and also sorry to Charlie as I won't be able to give him a lift


----------



## coffeechap

Well hopefully it will give you a flavour from the results to help with your decision


----------



## Mouse

I found the results from the last grind off REALLY useful when I was considering my first proper grinder purchase - Thanks to everyone involved


----------



## oop north

coffeechap said:


> Well hopefully it will give you a flavour from the results to help with your decision


I am hoping so


----------



## coffeechap

so from all the folk on the list, no ideas!


----------



## Glenn

I think most people are happy to be playing with espresso Dave









Hopefully the icecream shop is open too.

Nadine and I are definite and can offer a lift for 2 people from North London if required


----------



## froggystyle

Just espresso?

How about other brewing methods, would love to try out a syphon?


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots









19. oop north (travelling from Preston in my car so can provide lift to Charlie and Mrboots)

20. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!


----------



## Soll

I also wouldn't mind to try other brew methods if at all possible !!


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots









19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

[amended to remove myself as have to stay home for my daughters' birthdays that weekend]


----------



## Geordie Boy

The plan so far sounds excellent to me. I'm a man of simple pleasures so I'm really interested in the side-by-side comparisons on the grinders/machines as those opportunities with these bits of kit don't come round very often


----------



## Soll

I second that Geordie! What better way to spend a Sunday ? Top end grinders, shiny espresso machines, freshly roasted coffee what more can a guy want ! Maybe some scantily glad waitresses serving finger food hmm!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll said:


> I second that Geordie! What better way to spend a Sunday ? Top end grinders, shiny espresso machines, freshly roasted coffee what more can a guy want ! Maybe some scantily glad waitresses serving finger food hmm!!


Well hooters in Nottingham have a coffee menu! Maybe you're willing to 'take one for the team' and let us know what kit they're using and how good their grinding skills are









http://www.hootersnottingham.co.uk/coffee-menu_67_3.html


----------



## froggystyle

Sounds like you know the place mate ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Only ever walked past on the way to the football ground....honest!


----------



## drude

Some good ideas already - I'd just like to drink shots from a few grinders to see how they vary, try the fabled EK43 output to see what all the fuss is about, and I also like the suggestion of some brewed stuff - comparison between filter, syphon and chemex would be interesting.

Ice cream too, if that place is open, though wouldn't imagine an industrial estate on a Sunday gets a lot of custom...


----------



## Soll

froggystyle said:


> Sounds like you know the place mate 


Yes Geordie! You did seem to come up with that link rather sharpish!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

According to their facebook page, Ice Cream place is open Sunday's 11-4


----------



## drude

Time for a couple then. Affogato anyone?


----------



## Soll

drude said:


> Time for a couple then. Affogato anyone?


I would love one drude! Never tried one...


----------



## Jollybean

Espresso and playing with great kit sounds good to me Dave. Like the sound of the refractometer as I have always wondered how they worked. Also a chance to learn some more about levers would be good. I enjoy the coffee from my gaggia/super jolly combo and would really like to see what the benefit of better equipment would be.


----------



## coffeechap

Thanks for the comments so far folks


----------



## MarkyP

I'm up for this, but will need to check first before I'd be a definite...

I could bring my K30 if that helps?


----------



## jeebsy

How big are the burrs?


----------



## MarkyP

3 metres... that's why it's called a K30!

Seriously, 65mm - is that too small?


----------



## jeebsy

That ain't no titan


----------



## MarkyP

jeebsy said:


> That ain't no titan


Oh, OK then...


----------



## Charliej

Bugger, the trains are looking ridiculous for trying to get there on a Sunday from here, the earliest, most practical and affordable train, could still only get me to Gloucester for 1.25pm which seems a pretty useless time as I'd imagine everyone will be there by then, so if anyone from the North is driving down and would be able to detour anywhere near Chorley or the area I'm happy to chuck in for fuel etc.


----------



## Jon V

jeebsy said:


> That ain't no titan


It is though used by most of the speciality coffee shops in my area (Collonna & Smalls, Full Court Press, Small St) and is considered to punch above its weight so doesn't seem out of place to me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jon V said:


> It is though used by most of the speciality coffee shops in my area (Collonna & Smalls, Full Court Press, Small St) and is considered to punch above its weight so doesn't seem out of place to me.


Would you have a superjolly and other 60 plus mm burr girders too ? The list is endless .

Think original grind off bench marked these . This is the biggest bad ass grinders on the bench there Is


----------



## coffeechap

I guess a lot of the decisions on grinders will be down to time, the k30 is a good grinder as is the mythos, however the aim was to showcase the big burred grinders hence the line up that i have gone for, I am happy for people to bring their own grinders down to the event as i am doing with the best of the compact grinders the versalab, they can then see what theirs is like against the beasts, however i have carefully chosen the grinders on what I perceive (which is by no menas the authority on grinders) to be the best.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I guess a lot of the decisions on grinders will be down to time, the k30 is a good grinder as is the mythos, however the aim was to showcase the big burred grinders hence the line up that i have gone for, I am happy for people to bring their own grinders down to the event as i am doing with the best of the compact grinders the versalab, they can then see what theirs is like against the beasts, however i have carefully chosen the grinders on what I perceive (which is by no menas the authority on grinders) to be the best.


Your the closest thing there is to hitchhikers guide to grinders we have









I'd but that electronic book if you narrated it ........


----------



## jeebsy

If you're not 83mm you're not getting in


----------



## coffeechap

nooooooo i will have to exclude the versalab then and the k10 and the nino


----------



## jeebsy

65+ then?

13 char


----------



## coffeechap

updated equipment list....

EK43

Mazzer Robur E

Mazzer Royal E

Versalab

Compak K10

Ditting 1203

Compak r120

Nino

Londinium L1

Quickmill Verona

Expobar dual boiler

Quickmill Veloce

Vesuvius


----------



## coffeechap

i wonder if the green goblin will be attending this bash?????


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> i wonder if the green goblin will be attending this bash?????


Go on ill bite ...

Who or what is the green goblin ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The Grinch???


----------



## Mrboots2u

Will the ZR stealth grinder be there?


----------



## coffeechap

check out the urb man


----------



## coffeechap

in short no on the zr71


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

No hg1? 13 ch


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry forgot, of the hg1 will be there, updating the list


----------



## coffeechap

updated equipment list....

EK43

Mazzer Robur E

Mazzer Royal E

Versalab

Compak K10

Ditting 1203

Compak r120

Nino

Hg1

Londinium L1

Quickmill Verona

Expobar dual boiler

Quickmill Veloce

Vesuvius


----------



## DavidBondy

Want to add the Portaspresso equipment?

DB


----------



## coffeechap

Please bring it along David, I think it is an exceptionally interesting grinder that a lot would want to have a look at.


----------



## Geordie Boy

DavidBondy said:


> Want to add the Portaspresso equipment?


Yeah, I'd certainly be interested in having a look at that


----------



## CoffeeDoc

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots 









19. oop north (travelling from Preston in my car so can provide lift to Charlie and Mrboots)

20. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

21. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift.

Very much looking forward to this.

Is there a start time and how do we pay?

Paul


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Also interested in how these machines handle milk. ( not the grinders!)

Paul


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots

oop north not coming...

19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

20. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift.

Very much looking forward to this.


----------



## TonyW

If there's room for two more, Johnyenglish and I would like to join in.

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle (Dave) As long as i can see the rave roasters?

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots

oop north not coming...

19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

20. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

21. TonyW, travelling with ...

22. Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out.

Really looking forward to the day, and meeting folks from the forum. Hoping to get a clear insight into the main features/benefits & differences between these grinders (eg: grind consistency/quality, ease of adjustment & maintenance, retention, suitability for single dosing, etc ...) with a chance to taste the difference in the cup, and sharing views and experiences.


----------



## froggystyle

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle, Not going, going camping instead, Great!!

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots

oop north not coming...

19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

20. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

21. TonyW, travelling with ...

22. Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out.


----------



## marcuswar

CharlieJ are you're still after a lift?

If so I'll jump in and offer to pick you up... if your good I'll even offer to take back afterwards


----------



## Charliej

Thanks Marcus. you're a star, |I'll even given you that foot for your RR55 back lol.


----------



## marcuswar

Your more than welcome Charlie, keep that foot safe for me


----------



## marcuswar

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle, Not going, going camping instead, Great!!

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- tbc

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - If I can sort transport because as of Tuesday I'm not going to be able to drive for around 8 weeks, could possibly bring a Mythos if I can get there.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots

oop north not coming...

19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

20. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

21. TonyW, travelling with ...

22. Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out

23. Marcuswar


----------



## dsc

I'll be up for it, assuming work doesn't get in the way, so in-optional I'd say. Will be driving from Dorking, so can offer a lift to anyone along the M4?

Regards,

T.


----------



## Charliej

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle, Not going, going camping instead, Great!!

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- not coming

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - Travelling down with Marcuswar.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots

oop north not coming...

19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

20. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

21. TonyW, travelling with ...

22. Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out

23. Marcuswar


----------



## coffeechap

ok folks please make your donation for the day to glenn; we will send out the payment details but for those who have done a raffle you already know the bank details to send to, the donation is for £10 and is non refundable as this will cover prizes and coffee and a forum donation.


----------



## CamV6

Glenn, can you send me over you paypal details so I can gift the money to you please?


----------



## coffeechap

cam paypal gift me and i will cover it as forum stuff has to be via bank transfer


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Guys, trying to assess whether I'd be able to make it along - what time are you thinking of kicking things off?


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Froggystyle, Not going, going camping instead, Great!!

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Mrboots2u- not coming

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - Travelling down with Marcuswar.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Short shots

oop north not coming...

19. DavidBondy offering a lift for one normal size plus two midget sized people from NE London / Herts. - Essex border. Although not Titan or grinders, I am happy to bring my Portaspresso kit for people to play with!

20. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

21. TonyW, travelling with ...

22. Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out

23. Marcuswar

24. Heligan


----------



## oop north

Heligan, haven't you got enough grinders to host an event of your own?


----------



## Heligan

oop north said:


> Heligan, haven't you got enough grinders to host an event of your own?


OK, how about a new venue - sunny Cornwall


----------



## dsc

Can I just bring a tenner if I manage to make it there? Or does it have to paid for beforehand?

Cheers,

T.


----------



## Obnic

Paid. Greatly looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## coffeechap

Start time will be around 10 but you can pitch up when you want to, Tom yes prefer up front as the last time I was out of pocket.


----------



## ronsil

Dave please put up payment details for our £10s - Its only a couple of weeks away.

What's going to be the food situation? - Packed lunches or what?


----------



## truegrace

Ice cream shops been open the past few Sundays i have driven past on me way back from work if ya want to keep going on caffeine and icey goodness!


----------



## marcuswar

Really looking forward to this and wanting to pay my £10 but having never entered a raffle I need the payment details.

On the subject of raffles and lotteries, I'm of the opinion that not buying a ticket only marginally decreases your chances of winning... but then maybe I'm just a pessimist , or as I like to call it a realist !


----------



## ronsil

Just paid £10 into raffle account for Rave Sunday.

Forgot I am going to be 2 so just paid in another £10 = total £20


----------



## marcuswar

Ronsil, can you PM the account details please ?


----------



## MrShades

Paid, as per raffle details with username as reference.


----------



## DavidBondy

I am going to have to drop out Dave. I'm now travelling on the 20th (again). This is the second time that this has happened! Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## TonyW

Thanks for arranging this, Dave. £20 payment sent to HG1 raffle account, to cover TonyW and JohnyEnglish.


----------



## ronsil

marcuswar said:


> Ronsil, can you PM the account details please ?


PM sent with details


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks Ron, appreciated









Just tried my online banking and for one off transfers it doesn't allow me to enter a reference so I'll have to do it as a standing order of a single payment..very useful.. well done to the designers of that system!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2.

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Heligan

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - Travelling down with Marcuswar.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Shortshots

19. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

20.TonyW, travelling with ...

21 Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out

22. Marcuswar


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Hi Dave,

could you pm me the payment details?

Paul


----------



## marcuswar

OK £10 Payment sent.


----------



## marcuswar

CoffeeDoc ,

I don't know if anyone else has helped you but I've pm'd you the account details that Ronsil sent me.


----------



## dsc

coffeechap said:


> Start time will be around 10 but you can pitch up when you want to, Tom yes prefer up front as the last time I was out of pocket.


No worries buddy, paid just a sec ago.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Tenner just sent by me


----------



## CamV6

coffeechap said:


> cam paypal gift me and i will cover it as forum stuff has to be via bank transfer


Will do now matey


----------



## Glenn

List of payments received so far (names as per bank - not my misspelling)

JOLLYBEAN

MARCUSWAR

GEORDIE BOY

DSC

RONSIL

TONYW

JOHNYENGLISH

MRSHADES

RONSIL

DRUDE

OBNIC

GLENN

NADINE

If anyone needs the account details please PM me


----------



## Heligan

Just paid


----------



## coffeechap

thanks for the payments so far, really looking forward to this event, very rare if ever that you have this selection of hardware at the same venue


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Payment made! Very much looking forward to the event. It will be great to put faces to peoples names.

Paul


----------



## Soll

Just paid my entry fee


----------



## cjonny

Hey bit late but I would also like to go to this. Been considering buying an L1 and would like to see one on action as well as metting some great people and tasting delicious coffee of course


----------



## marcuswar

*T* - *5* days and counting....


----------



## dsc

I'm definitely coming although leaving the ZR home as its nowhere finished at this point.

I can bring some measuring equipment to check things like runout etc. Also have a Mojo knocking around so can grab that unless someone else is grabbing theirs?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dsc said:


> I'm definitely coming although leaving the ZR home as its nowhere finished at this point.
> 
> I can bring some measuring equipment to check things like runout etc. Also have a Mojo knocking around so can grab that unless someone else is grabbing theirs?


Bring the bits

we can all help put it together


----------



## marcuswar

*T* - *4* days and counting....


----------



## ShortShots

definitely bring the mojo if you can!


----------



## Reg Gatsby

Hi coffee chap.

Is there room for one more this Sunday at rave coffee ?

would bringing in my pharos be of any interest?

I'd be happy to settle up now or on the door, which ever's easier...

thanks

Reg


----------



## dsc

Mrboots2u said:


> Bring the bits
> 
> we can all help put it together


You'll just break it more...









I'll bring the Mojo, espresso filters and some of my testing kit to measure stuff on the existing grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dsc said:


> You'll just break it more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring the Mojo, espresso filters and some of my testing kit to measure stuff on the existing grinders.


Can't break what isn't working or put together. We might improve it .


----------



## dsc

You can always break things more







been there, done that


----------



## Jon V

I'm on the list but it's touch and go whether I can make it at the moment.

Would it be ok to pay on the door?


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> ok folks please make your donation for the day to glenn; we will send out the payment details but for those who have done a raffle you already know the bank details to send to, the donation is for £10 and is non refundable as this will cover prizes and coffee and a forum donation.


..................


----------



## coffeechap

dsc said:


> You'll just break it more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring the Mojo, espresso filters and some of my testing kit to measure stuff on the existing grinders.


That would be great tom as we need a couple of people experienced in using the refractometer


----------



## dsc

No worries in bringing it, not sure about the experience though

Anyone else bringing one?

Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap

Yep we have Glenn's there as well


----------



## dsc

Aw. Some should be fun.


----------



## coffeechap

How many espresso filters you got Tom?


----------



## dsc

Dunno precisely, around 80 left me thinks, but I'm reluctant to use them all as they are not cheap!


----------



## marcuswar

*T* - *3* days and counting....


----------



## coffeechap

Update folks

10 am start but not compulsory, turn up sometime before 12

Three "play stations" each with a top end grinder for participants to play

Play station #1 Londinium 1 plus versalab (pending parts)

Play station #2 Vesuvius plus ek43

Play station #3 Expobar DB plus robur

Refractometer testing will be done as well as taste comparisons


----------



## marcuswar

There's going to be Sony Playstations there as well... wow... coffee gaming whatever next









Seriously, thanks for the update CoffeeChap, its going to be an early start for me and Charlie coming down from 'up north' so knowing we don't have to be there for dead on 10 o'clock takes the pressure of a bit. What time is it likely to finish ?


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2.

3. drude

4. ronsil+1 (if thats OK)

5. Heligan

6. MrShades

7. Obnic

8. CharlieJ - Travelling down with Marcuswar.

9. Soll

10. Lookseehear

11. Camv6

12. Glenn (may be able to provide transport from Stanmore, Edgware or Harrow & Wealdstone tube stations - if new car is delivered by then - will bring camera too)

13. Nadine

14. Jon V

15. Jollybean

16. Geordie Boy

17. clickhappy (Tom) Happy to provide lifts to other Birminghamites

18. Shortshots

19. CoffeeDoc travelling from Harlow/Bishops Stortford area, very happy to give a lift. Very much looking forward to this.

20.TonyW, travelling with ...

21 Johnyenglish. We'll be driving down from Chesterfield, probably in an MX-5 so space could be tight, but if anyone needs a lift then PM TonyW & Johnyenglish and we may be able to sort something out

22. Marcuswar

23. Thecatlinux (where do I pay ???)


----------



## marcuswar

TheCatLinux... assuming its OK with CC I've pm'd you the payment details.


----------



## Burnzy

Dam the playstations sound such good fun, gutted i cant make it, although i would quickly make them chokestations :-/


----------



## Reg Gatsby

Reg Gatsby said:


> Hi coffee chap (etc.)
> 
> Is there room for one more this Sunday at rave coffee ?
> 
> would bringing in my pharos be of any interest?
> 
> I'd be happy to settle up now or on the door, which ever's easier...
> 
> thanks
> 
> Reg


----------



## coffeechap

Yes still room for you reg, I believe you are a local after all!


----------



## El carajillo

Have a good one guys:good:


----------



## Reg Gatsby

!!

great thanks a lot-looking forward to it. See you shortly after 10.00


----------



## coffeechap

Oooooooo starting to get excited

View attachment 8223


----------



## 7493

Hope you all have a great time! Gutted to be missing it. Please takes lots of pictures for those of us who cannot be there.


----------



## Charliej

Holy crap that Compak R120 is a beast and a half !!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Getting excited







:good:


----------



## gman147

PS4 with FIFA?


----------



## coffeechap

gman147 said:


> PS4 with FIFA?


Sort of but much more fun


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thats a couple of serious looking grinders, great to see them side by side look more like companions than rivals.


----------



## marcuswar

*T* - *2* days and counting.... starting ignition sequence, set excitement dial to 11


----------



## coffeechap

News flash grindoff is postponed till Monday!!


----------



## Soll

Your joking Dave, are you?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Soll said:


> Your joking Dave, are you?


Dont worry soll I will bring my 9inch stilh saw and selection of crow bars , there is no lock on the planet that can hold from the 'pikey'(slang for crowbar)


----------



## marcuswar

round here, "pikey" means something different although the statement probably still holds true.


----------



## Thecatlinux

marcuswar said:


> round here, "pikey" means something different although the statement probably still holds true.


you are right in thinking thats where the term is derived from LOL


----------



## coffeechap

Of course I am just trying to prolong the excitement for Marcus


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> Of course I am just trying to prolong the excitement for Marcus


And I have just been to the garage to fill up my petrol can . You and your leg pulling.........lol


----------



## marcuswar

coffeechap said:


> Of course I am just trying to prolong the excitement for Marcus


...or give me a heart attack ! Although on the plus side it would have meant a day off work as well


----------



## coffeechap

Should be able to demonstrate the difference between seasoned and unseasoned burrs on the ek43


----------



## jeebsy

Has yours finally arrived?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes " finally"


----------



## jeebsy

Saw you hounding them on Twitter, maybe it paid off


----------



## DavidBondy

jeebsy said:


> Are you a self aligner Gary?


Certain religions would consider that to be a sin!


----------



## marcuswar

*T* - *1* day and counting....pre ignition sequence initiated and all systems are go


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> *T* - *1* day and counting....pre ignition sequence initiated and all systems are go


That's sounds painful.......


----------



## marcuswar

I think that's all in your head MrBoots... I just meant the car is fueled and ready to go


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> I think that's all in your head MrBoots... I just meant the car is fueled and ready to go


Car or thunderbird 8 ? ....







zooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## marcuswar

Thunderbird 8 ? Was there an 8 ? I always liked Thunderbird 2 the best... Big green beetle


----------



## Thecatlinux

Anyone know where to get a breakfast near the event ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've moved all the self alignment posts on the ek43 to the " goes up to 11 thread " so it doesn't take over or get lost on here .


----------



## MrShades

Thecatlinux said:


> Anyone know where to get a breakfast near the event ?


Depends on what level of quality breakfast you're looking for...

Tesco and MaccyDs here:

http://goo.gl/maps/imOLN - about 2 mins from Rave and you'll probably drive past it. Waitrose further round the ring road (keep going along the dual carriageway towards Stroud and you'll see it off another roundabout on the right)


----------



## Glenn

Here's a list of people who are attending tomorrow who have paid their £10 so far

CharlieJ

CoffeeDoc

Drude

Dsc

Geordie Boy

Glenn

Heligan

JohnyEnglish

JollyBean

Marcuswar

MrShades

Nadine

Obnic

Ronsil

Ronsil (on behalf of?)

Soll

TheCatLinux

If you are attending and have not yet paid please do so, or bring the £10 on the day


----------



## Thecatlinux

Could some one tell me if during the event if there is likely to be a refreshment break for tea and coffee or should I bring a flask ?


----------



## Glenn

Tea and Coffee will be on tap all day

You wont go thirsty


----------



## truegrace

There is a little chef as well a few mins drive away, or the ice cream shop!


----------



## marcuswar

In not trying to end it before it's begun but SWMBO was asking me what time if be home on Sunday. I don't think she was to impressed when I told her if be leaving home at 05:20am to go and drink coffee all day. Does anyone have any idea what approximate time it finishes?


----------



## ronsil

Last time it finished just after 5.00 pm if I remember correctly


----------



## Mrboots2u

5.20 set off. Where are you coming from Marcus Mars?


----------



## Glenn

There's no set finish time. People are free to come and go as they please

Arrive from 1000

Lazy Sunday, drinking coffee, getting hands-on with some great machines and top end grinders


----------



## ronsil

3.5 hours max Manchester to Cirencester....


----------



## MrShades

5:20... LOL.. I shall leave home at about 9:45, and should be there for 10:00


----------



## marcuswar

ronsil said:


> 3.5 hours max Manchester to Cirencester....


Yeah but I've got to go further up north to pick Charlie up first and then we will probably need to have a couple of stops on the way to give Charlie a rest from all that sitting on his special cushion


----------



## TonyW

Glenn said:


> Here's a list of people who are attending tomorrow who have paid their £10 so far
> 
> CharlieJ
> 
> CoffeeDoc
> 
> Drude
> 
> Dsc
> 
> Geordie Boy
> 
> Glenn
> 
> Heligan
> 
> JohnyEnglish
> 
> JollyBean
> 
> Marcuswar
> 
> MrShades
> 
> Nadine
> 
> Obnic
> 
> Ronsil
> 
> Ronsil (on behalf of?)
> 
> Soll
> 
> TheCatLinux
> 
> If you are attending and have not yet paid please do so, or bring the £10 on the day


Hi Glenn. I transferred £20 to cover me and JohnyEnglish. John is on the paid list, so i guess I am covered too, although not listed. Really looking forward to the day.


----------



## Glenn

You're on the paid list now too Tony

See you tomorrow


----------



## Burnzy

Have fun tomorrow everyone.. Look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## DavidBondy

Burnzy said:


> Have fun tomorrow everyone.. Look forward to seeing some pics!


Ditto. I'm very envious of those attending and extremely grateful to CoffeeDoc for transporting my ex-L1 for me!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Ditto. I'm very envious of those attending and extremely grateful to CoffeeDoc for transporting my ex-L1 for me!


So am I.....


----------



## Charliej

Patrick, if there is room in Marcus' car alongside Mikes new Brewtus would it be any easier if I brought the L1 back with me?


----------



## CamV6

Glenn I paid my £10 to Dave by PayPal a while back.

Oh, and one other thing............

Why isn't it Sunday yet?


----------



## Obnic

On way up from Marazion to Swindon now. Travel Inn big breakfast for me. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

There's a possibility I might be able to make it but won't be able to set off till lunchtime.

So would it be ok if I bowled up late after noon? Still a maybe but just thought I'd check.


----------



## Glenn

Of course. No problem at all


----------



## marcuswar

Hope you can make it urban, would be nice to meet you and put a face to the name


----------



## Glenn

Safe travels tomorrow everyone who is attending

See you from 1000 onwards


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> There's a possibility I might be able to make it but won't be able to set off till lunchtime.
> 
> So would it be ok if I bowled up late after noon? Still a maybe but just thought I'd check.


Clive you know that you need to be there so just do it !! Hopefully see you there tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> Hope you can make it urban, would be nice to meet you and put a face to the name


He ain't that pretty....


----------



## coffeechap

Yeah boots and I just rebuilt the versalab after a catastrophic electrical failure, so begrudgingly I will have it there tomorrow, I mean today


----------



## Mrboots2u

Go to sleep chap......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wake up chap......

Anyway will hopefully be tweeting out some pics etc later. Then the usual collection of crap to music after the event...

See you there...

@mpj1969


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Haven't you taken CC his morning tea and toast yet??


----------



## coffeechap

Safe journey everyone


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Haven't you taken CC his morning tea and toast yet??


I think Boots has been evicted by the sounds of it. Probably had to sleep on next doors children's slide.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

Not sure I'm gonna get in....


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Daren

Is this a really bad spot the difference competition?


----------



## Daren

I know, I know the answer!!!!

There is a finger in the left of the last picture!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Found this in the chap house..its not making an appearance today...


----------



## Daren

The Chap has been outed! Banish him from the forum!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

Chap is actually asleep still . this is me knicking his stuff.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Chap is actually asleep still . this is me knicking his stuff.....


LOL.....he'll feed you to the grinders!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Burnzy

So gutted im not coming.


----------



## 7493

Me too! Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## dsc

Gutted, I had to bail out at the last minute due to other commitments. Argh!!!

Have fun...


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


>


That Compak looks just like the one in Urban Shed in Cambridge.....


----------



## Orangertange

Is that a robur they are next to? makes it look small


----------



## Mrboots2u

Orangertange said:


> Is that a robur they are next to? makes it look small


Pimped out royal with auberins timer....


----------



## Mrboots2u

On way home...jam still going I think. Big thanks again to Coffeechap it takes alot of effort and time ton get all the gear together. Thanks to rave for the use of the premises and the coffee. Thanks to foundry roasters for the rest of the coffee....as always great to meet people and yabber away....


----------



## drude

What he said. Great day thanks to everyone whose hard work made it happen and great to meet forum members new and old


----------



## MrShades

A great day had by all! Thanks to Dave for organising, Rave for hosting & supplying coffee , Foundry for more coffee and everyone else that contributed - especially to the members that were all obviously happy to talk 'coffee' all day.

It was great to meet you all - many for the first time - and be able to discuss everything coffee related for hour after hour!

Now, when and where is the next gathering?


----------



## garydyke1

so what won, Boeing R120 or AK47 ?


----------



## charris

Yes, please post more on the foundings!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The ice cream was very good


----------



## drude

The R120 didn't really get that much use. The EKs were a great success, but most energy seemed to be spent trying to get an acceptable shot out of the Vesuvius. There were rumours of one, but I didn't witness it. I did see dozens of failed attempts, however.

Having tasted a few shots of Foundry coffee made by Callum using the EK and the L1, I see what all the EK fuss is about now. Don't have the space or the money for one, but there is no doubt they can produce a stunning espresso.


----------



## Jollybean

Great day and good to meet you all. Thanks Dave, Glenn, Rob and everyone else who made it all possible.


----------



## charris

I have to say that from the pics the winner for me is the Versalab. One third of the size of the other grinders and almost similar grind quality?


----------



## Xpenno

Great hour or so this afternoon, met quite a few guys I've not met before and got to chat to a few I have met far too many times before









When I walked in I thought it was a Brummie hostile takeover at first, good to see so many of the locals there.

Thanks to Coffeechap and Rob at Rave for arranging the day. My only two disappointments were not getting a decent shot out of the Vesuvius Proto and not being able to make the whole day.


----------



## Drewster

Xpenno said:


> Great hour or so this afternoon, met quite a few guys I've not met before and got to chat to a few I have met far too many times before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I walked in I thought it was a Brummie hostile takeover at first, good to see so many of the locals there.
> 
> Thanks to Coffeechap and Rob at Rave for arranging the day. My only two disappointments were *{a}not getting a decent shot out of the Vesuvius Proto* and *{b}not being able to make the whole day*.


By all accounts...

{a} Was not unexpected

{b} Was a highlight for everyone else!!








(Just kidding ;-) )


----------



## Obnic

Excellent way to end my holiday. Good to meet so many forum personalities - going to enjoy putting the voices to the posts I read now. Thanks to the Chap for what was obviously a Titan effort - no faster way to learn so much about so many grinders. Thanks to the guys at Rave too for letting us in the door







and to Callum for that piña colada latte that my wife is still raving about. I have already observed that 'as a minimum one would need a Robur to reproduce it' bwah ha hah ha!


----------



## Xpenno

Drewster said:


> By all accounts...
> 
> {a} Was not unexpected
> 
> {b} Was a highlight for everyone else!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding ;-) )


A tad harsh I have to say









A shame that the filters for the Refac never showed up either.


----------



## Heligan

I can only echo what's already been said, thanks to all involved in organising, particularly Coffeechap of course. It was a really enjoyable and informative day and the time flew past.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> A tad harsh I have to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shame that the filters for the Refac never showed up either.


Agree

There were i believe good shots off the Vesuvius from the versalab and compaks..( I didn't taste these but trust judgement of those that did )


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree
> 
> There were i believe good shots off the Vesuvius from the versalab and compaks..( I didn't taste these but trust judgement of those that did )


I did have a great shot from the Versalab and the L1 though (cheers CC!)

It's ok, I have a backup K10 just in case


----------



## Mrboots2u

I had great shots from ek>l1>Callum combination









All good


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great to meet some new and old faces. Shame I couldn't make it for the whole day.

Thanks for Dave for organising today, Rob at Rave for the use of their place and everyone else who took part.

Had some great shots from the L1 from the Compak, EK (Callum's own roast), Mythos and Versalab all completely different.

Some great tips from CC and fellow members. Congratulations on Cam for not only winning the TORR tamper but also for becoming a L1 owner.


----------



## Glenn

Back home after a brilliant day at Rave Coffee in Cirencester for the Coffee Forums UK Titan Grinder event.

We had 3 x Londinium Espresso L1's, 1 x Vesuvius pressure profile dual boiler machine, 3 x EX43 Grinders, 1 x Versalab, 1 x Compak 120, 1 Mazzer Royal and 1 Mazzer Robur, a San Remo Verona 2 group machine, an Expobar dual boiler machine and a K10 fresh grinder too. I'm sure there were other machines that I have forgotten (or didn't get hands-on time on)

Came home with coffee from Foundry and Atkinsons too - result!

Thank you to Dave (coffeechap) for arranging a great day and to Rob, Short Shots (Brooke) and the team from Rave Coffee for hosting us


----------



## gman147

Had limited time there but was good to put faces to names. Great effort by the Chap to set all that up.

Now proud owner of the Verona from Spence, already had a shot from it and it was superb. Really looks the part too.


----------



## Xpenno

gman147 said:


> Had limited time there but was good to put faces to names. Great effort by the Chap to set all that up.
> 
> Now proud owner of the Verona from Spence, already had a shot from it and it was superb. Really looks the part too.


Let's hope I don't have to hunt you down and steal it back


----------



## hotmetal

Ah! I so wish I could have come to this! That L1 looks the dog's. I dream of such a thing, but would probably lose sleep working out how to use it properly. I can only imagine what kind of upgradeitis would take hold after an event like that.

Why is there all this talk of not getting good results from the Vesuvius? It seems to be an incredible machine. Is it just too complicated to get to grips with on day one? I can't believe it doesn't make good coffee.


----------



## Glenn

Forgot to mention we also had an HG One (latest variant), which almost everyone got to use.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Great day. Many thanks to coffeechap for organising and Rob at Rave for making us very welcome.

Great to meet more members and put faces to names. Great coffee from Rave and Foundry and thanks to Callum for the coffees


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> Ah! I so wish I could have come to this! That L1 looks the dog's. I dream of such a thing, but would probably lose sleep working out how to use it properly. I can only imagine what kind of upgradeitis would take hold after an event like that.
> 
> Why is there all this talk of not getting good results from the Vesuvius? It seems to be an incredible machine. Is it just too complicated to get to grips with on day one? I can't believe it doesn't make good coffee.


There were i believe good shots off the Vesuvius from the versalab and compaks..( I didn't taste these but trust judgement of those that did )

Struggled with ek shots , I don't why know ....


----------



## hotmetal

Ah yeah that makes sense, I suppose to some extent it's personal taste, and also matching grinder and machine to reach other and the tastes of the person drinking the output! A lot of machines, grinders, and people makes for even more variables in what is already seemingly a Dark Art worthy of Harry Potter's attention.


----------



## Thecatlinux

garydyke1 said:


> so what won, Boeing R120 or AK47 ?


Actually HG1 was a big hit in the popularity stakes .


----------



## Soll

Thoroughly enjoyed today, well done Dave for organising it at Raves and thanks to Glen for the coffee! Nice meeting you all and will look forward to the next forum day. Didn't realise there would be such an interest in shaving, should have brought along some some of my stock for some of you who showed interest, next time maybe.


----------



## ronsil

Had a great day with everyone else today. Just finally returned home. Still 'heady' from the day's coffee intake.

Sincere thanks to coffeechap for the effort & work put in. All thanks also to Rob & everyone at Rave. They made us most welcome. Also to Callum who kept himself very busy for everyone's enjoyment

Have to say the Vesuvius was the dealer's model. i.e. the one after the prototype & before the production run commenced. There was a wiring & overheating problem that kept halting the works. For some reason as yet unknown it did not perform well with the 2 x EKs in use. Now that is quite surprising as my combo at Home are currently working well together. I spent my first one & half hours trying to get it righted but was unable to produce an enjoyable shot.

In order to cheer myself up I put a couple of shots through the Versalab & they were excellent with the Vesuvius. Mr Shades had his K10 there & he was also able to put through a couple of perfect espresso. However for whatever reason this particular model of the Vesuvius did not want to make friends with the EKs. I think a lot more work would need to be done with the profiles to produce something better with the EKs.

Do the Day again, anytime!


----------



## TonyW

That was one amazing day. Thank you CoffeeChap for organising and Rave for hosting, and Glenn , Callum and all the forum members who shared their experience and knowledge.


----------



## CamV6

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great to meet some new and old faces. Shame I couldn't make it for the whole day.
> 
> Thanks for Dave for organising today, Rob at Rave for the use of their place and everyone else who took part.
> 
> Had some great shots from the L1 from the Compak, EK (Callum's own roast), Mythos and Versalab all completely different.
> 
> Some great tips from CC and fellow members. Congratulations on Cam for not only winning the TORR tamper but also for becoming a L1 owner.


Yep, it was a fantastic day. The Torr was the icing on the cake for me too. Slightly embarrassed I actually missed the draw but its all good.

Got home, whipped the L1 out of the car, connected up the new filter and ran about 20 litres out of it before connecting to the machine.

Pulled my first shots using the L1, the Torr tamper and a bag of jampit I got out of the freezer a few days ago.

I'm buzzing off my t*ts now!

Thanks to everyone for making it a special day, and an especially big thanks to Dave and Rob for being such gracious hosts.

Truly enjoyed meeting everyone


----------



## ronsil

BTW - Whilst the Cat's away at the Grinder Jam. anything can happen!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Just got in will post findings and pics tmz GREAT DAY but LONG DAY and very unselfish of CC to allow everyone loose on all his stuff, Thanks Callum for his bus mans holiday sharing knowledge and ensuring everyone's. caffeine levels didnt dip. Really great to meet everyone you are really are a special bunch.

, and made it a great day. Both modded mazzer s and HG1 my favourites especially the little cup that catches the grinds. Also thanks to rave for also his unselfish handing over the place and putting up with us all and day.

PS chuffed with the TORRS dave


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> Yep, it was a fantastic day. The Torr was the icing on the cake for me too. Slightly embarrassed I actually missed the draw but its all good.


Missing the draw was probably down to some swine who encouraged you to buy ice cream from next door


----------



## Mrboots2u

Christ made it home at last , the was the train ride from hell.


----------



## coffeechap

I have just out back home and I probably live the closest. I am so glad we had a great turnout, I think most managed to come away with something, I love helping with the l1 and generally chatting about the grinders with folk. Big thanks to hoth rob and vikki at rave, very kind if you guys to hand over the keys and rob to come a chat and be there, thanks to the other rave staff brook and Pete fir turning out, csllum as ever for sharing the wealth if knowledge you have and to you all for a great day, roll on the next one, I hear rumblings of a Sheffield meet!


----------



## Glenn

Nice to see so many back home safe after todays events. Always a relief.

Thank you to everyone who made it along for participating and making it a good event. Plenty of hands on time on some lovely grinders and for some far too many espressos were consumed. Hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Charliej

Thanks to everyone for yet another great day out, I can't think of a better reason to have gotten out of bed at 5am on a Sunday morning, big thanks to Marcuswar for driving there and back, and to all and Rave, Glenn, Dave, Callum- the list could go on. It was really nice too meet up with old faces again and to finally put names and faces to new people. It never ceases to amaze me how such a disparate group of people many of whom only know each other through the forum can meet up like and share knowledge and talk coffee just like it was group of friends who have known each a long time.

It was a shame that the Vesuvius didn't want to play nice with the EKs and finally have the answers to some questions about the EK I have been after for a while. The Vesuvius has most definitely shot to the top of my want/must have list, the Versalab is such and amazing piece of kit as well, and is surprisingly small, think Mignon but deeper. It was such a shame that we had no refractometer filters to compare the Compak Dalek and the EK with, although I did have a couple of very enjoyable shots from the R120 and the L1 and the Brewtus. I managed to resist the lure of Dave's magical box of tampers, as I think 5 is enough







. The new spec HG1 and the Compak K10 Fresh (also surprisingly small) are very nice too. Callum and Lee's own roast coffee was very nice indeed and came away with a bag of a filter roast Foundry coffee and a 250g bag of the Rave Kenyan Microlot bean for playing with brewed, courtesy of Rob.

Excellent coffee ice cream made with Rave beans from the gelato shop next door too.

The top end of the M5 was a mess traffic wise so got home around 9.40pm and I must have been very tired as despite all the espresso I managed to fall asleep in the car a few times.

I'm looking forward to the next one wherever it is.


----------



## oop north

Ooh, Sheffield!? I should be able to make there ok


----------



## charris

Charlie,

What are the answers you got about the eks?

Also could we have some more grinder comparisons?


----------



## Thecatlinux

To turn up first thing to find boots and CC beavering away lugging all the machinery , and setting things up before everyone turned up.

Got the warmest of welcomes anyone could wish for, they stopped what they were doing and reverting all there time and energy in to getting me fixed up with coffee.

When this turned up i knew it was going to be a great day !


----------



## Charliej

charris said:


> Charlie,
> 
> What are the answers you got about the eks?
> 
> Also could we have some more grinder comparisons?


The main question was could an EK43 with *coffee burrs* actually replace any one of the high end more standard grinders and make a more traditional style espresso as well the longer thinner cleaner shots, Dave (CC) gave the answer as a resounding no, which brings me back to the original opinion I've posted which was it's not better it's different, and as I would hope we all know different does not mean better. He did also say that a more traditional style of espresso may be possible with the Turkish burrs, which would then mean you may possibly be losing some of the brewed coffee end of the grinding range.

There are a couple of other things which I need to order my thoughts about, and it's been a very long day so more on that in the near future.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> He did also say that a more traditional style of espresso may be possible with the Turkish burrs, which would then mean you may possibly be losing some of the brewed coffee end of the grinding range.


Am sure you'll be pleased with the news that's a definite no, Charlie

Chemex uses the thickest of paper filters so you need to be able to grind coarser than for V60, syphon etc - Turks are perfectly capable of doing this. Ideal extraction yield for pour over is somewhere between 19-20% if you want to bring out all the subtle tones in lighter roasts whilst retaining the all important body/mouthfeel. Refractometer results show the Turks can hit the 19-20% window effortlessly.


----------



## coffeechap

So unlike charlie to completely miss quote me !

For the record during the chat to the attendees of the grindoff (including charlie) I never mentioned the capabilities of the ek43 either coffee burr set or turkish burr set in relation to chemex, french, press, v60 or any of the "brewed" methods. I did not mention the capabilites of the turkish burr set at more coarser settings at all, so please charlie as I have said before, if you wish to quote what I say kindly make sure it is "what I have said" as I dont want anyone confused about the capabilities of these grinders.

What I was speaking about was the EK43 and R120s capabilities with espresso and my comments to the group were centred on having to rethink how you perceive an espresso shot to be when you own and use either of these grinders, I did say that the turkish burr set on the ek43 does grind finer and probably has more fines that will slow down a pour and give a greater mouthfeel than the coffee burr set.

Are the EK43 and R120 better than the other grinders at espresso? Well that will comletely depend on what YOU want from your espresso, some like the clean accuracy of the EK / R120 and are not fussed about mouth feel and texture, others want the mouthfeel and texture. What was very interesting was that the group were divided when it came to a preference. I was pleasanlty surprised at how many prefered the shots coming from the versalab over the ek43 on the L1 and as a kitchen freindly grinder the versalab just cannot be beaten.


----------



## Thecatlinux

As I know Mr boots likes his photo captions, try this for size. (Now if only I had of managed to get a photo of his balancing a chair on a broomstick trick)


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thecatlinux said:


> As I know Mr boots likes his photo captions, try this for size. (Now if only I had of managed to get a photo of his balancing a chair on a broomstick trick)


If someone could rotate it would be handy LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ah so I was at the same venue as everyone else , thanks Dave









For the record Callum's ( and actually I forgot to say Lee too ) tasty shots were from the 18.5 g in 36 gout in 26 seconds ( reasonably traditional ? )

Anyway Tasty , tasty in I enjoyed them very much .

I also enjoyed shots of the San remo and robur too which were by chance 18 into 36 g ...

I know which I preferred but to be honest that doesn't really matter, it's my preference only , I'd happily pay for both in a cafe









I simply don't have the clarity of thought or power of intellect to decide what is best for everyone who was there or not there , I simply know what I enjoyed . I just didn't get the chance to play with the r120 as spent a bit of time with Callum prepping and pulling shots on the the Vesuvius and then as always time flew by....

I go to these things and am constantly in awe of what I learn from people like CC, Callum , Shortshorts, Lee etc by Either watching , asking , talking to , or simply making failed drinks of my own for them to try ...

Long day , good day .

Cheers to the the Legend and the team at rave once again....


----------



## Thecatlinux

This grinder done the most work.....flawless


----------



## coffeechap

ah another one of my mazzers!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> To turn up first thing to find boots and CC beavering away lugging all the machinery , and setting things up before everyone turned up.
> 
> Got the warmest of welcomes anyone could wish for, they stopped what they were doing and reverting all there time and energy in to getting me fixed up with coffee.
> 
> When this turned up i knew it was going to be a great day !


It was a pleasure to your smiling face first thing . Your sparky knowledge was invaluable ...( plug changer extrodinaire...)

You put in a heroic session on the hg1 at one point ..props

And your secret double life as a hit man is safe with me ....

Oh bum ......


----------



## marcuswar

Sunday 05:30am start, 10:30pm home after dropping Charlie off , straight to bed and then up at 6:30am this morning. I'm now sat in work feeling very tired and wishing I'd rang in "sick".

Big thanks to Dave for organising and Rave for hosting. A very enjoyable day and great to meet the "real" people behind personalities on here. Now stop posting stuff I'm trying to sleep... Zzzzz... Zzzzz...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Caption: Boots' laid back approach to shot prep


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Caption: Boots' laid back approach to shot prep
> 
> View attachment 8274


What's he holding? is it a lime or a stress ball?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Caption 'DAVE !......... DAVE ! ....... I have put the cup under the machine but nothing's happening????


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Trying to pull a shot in zero G is going to end in tears


----------



## drude

Thecatlinux said:


> As I know Mr boots likes his photo captions, try this for size. (Now if only I had of managed to get a photo of his balancing a chair on a broomstick trick)


The only possible caption:

"It's a bit tight"


----------



## 4085

Wheres the rest of the jolly green giant?


----------



## coffeechap

Having had some time to reflect overnight I wuold like to give a more detailed to thanks to people.

Callum- your enthusiasm and time that you gave to so many was invaluable, also for bringng down the hg1 and Robur for people to play on and for explaining them, takes a lot to let people mess about with expensive kit.

Mr Shades- Thanks for the k10f again without the grinders we would not have had the event.

RAVE Coffee- Rob and Brooke your time was invaluable as was your knowledge of roasting, the beans that you roasted up for the day were excellent as ever and provided some knockout shots throughout the day, but most of all for your trust and gesture in allowing us free run of your place, perfect venue for an event like this.

Attendees- without you it would have been quite, clean and peaceful, but a whole lot less entertaining thankyou for coming along and sharing your knowledge and enthusiasm as well.


----------



## Charliej

Dave, the bit about Possibly losing a bit of the range for brewed when using Turkish burrs was all my own thinking and wasn't attributed to you, however, if the Turkish burrs do grind finer and give more range at the finer end it is only logical that they will lose some of the range at the coarser end, which then may mean an impact on brewed coffee grinding hence my saying possibly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> Dave, the bit about Possibly losing a bit of the range for brewed when using Turkish burrs was all my own thinking and wasn't attributed to you, however, if the Turkish burrs do grind finer and give more range at the finer end it is only logical that they will lose some of the range at the coarser end, which then may mean an impact on brewed coffee grinding hence my saying possibly.


Rest assured Charlie - the Turks can grind coarse enough for pour over - even Chemex as explained above.


----------



## Obnic

Thecatlinux said:


> This grinder done the most work.....flawless


That was my favourite of the day too.


----------



## thanasisnas

Any videos from the event????


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have a ton of pics etc I'll try and sort this week


----------



## iroko

Looks like you all had a great day, thanks for pics.


----------



## Jon V

Enjoyed the time I could spend there - had to rush off early unfortunately. Nice to meet some some members and enjoy some excellent espresso from CC and callum.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## thanasisnas

Great i ll wait for the photos... If somebod have the time i think it would be fantastic if he could analyze the conclusions of this grinder jam


----------



## Mrboots2u

thanasisnas said:


> Great i ll wait for the photos... If somebod have the time i think it would be fantastic if he could analyze the conclusions of this grinder jam


Ill say this again









there was no vote , there was no battle , no one won , no one can ever win ......

Unsurprisingly and rather welcomely there was no consensus- what a dull world and forum it would be it we all thought and tasted the same

People drank coffee, chilled and chatted

Some preferred grinder A for one set of reasons

Some preferred grinder B for a different set of reasons

No one used the zenith that was there ....









It was though alot of fun ....


----------



## Thecatlinux

thanasisnas said:


> Great i ll wait for the photos... If somebod have the time i think it would be fantastic if he could analyze the conclusions of this grinder jam


 I might be wrong but the consensus of opinion seemed to be there was no consensus of opinion on any particular grinder, ultimately they all had their own merits they are all nice bits of top end kit, I think people used the day to try out first hand what their next bit of kit is going to be. The competitive thread that seems to run through the forum didn't seem to be there yesterday, and I think any opinions people came away with were more on the lines of what bit of kit best suited their needs.


----------



## Soll

And fun it was to booty! Can we do this again only this time with lovely levers ?


----------



## thanasisnas

Mrboots2u said:


> Ill say this again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no vote , there was no battle , no one won , no one can ever win ......
> 
> Unsurprisingly and rather welcomely there was no consensus- what a dull world and forum it would be it we all thought and tasted the same
> 
> People drank coffee, chilled and chatted
> 
> Some preferred grinder A for one set of reasons
> 
> Some preferred grinder B for a different set of reasons
> 
> No one used the zenith that was there ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was though alot of fun ....


Sorry i thought that this event was more formal...i m new to the forum you see







)


----------



## Mrboots2u

thanasisnas said:


> Sorry i thought that this event was more formal...i m new to the forum you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No need to apologise...









Just meant to be harmless ribbjng

Not sure we do " formal " on here....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> I might be wrong but the consensus of opinion seemed to be there was no consensus of opinion on any particular grinder, ultimately they all had their own merits they are all nice bits of top end kit, I think people used the day to try out first hand what their next bit of kit is going to be. The competitive thread that seems to run through the forum didn't seem to be there yesterday, and I think any opinions people came away with were more on the lines of what bit of kit best suited their needs.


Only one man can sort that and it's the chap...

And I think he deserves a rest after this one











Soll said:


> And fun it was to booty! Can we do this again only this time with lovely levers ?


----------



## Glenn

Soll said:


> ...Can we do this again only this time with lovely levers ?


Were 3 x L1's in the room not enough?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Only one man can sort that and it's the chap...
> 
> And I think he deserves a rest after this one


Yes you are right I would second that on both points.

and I must say it again, if the coffeechap's agenda was to show his unselfish and enthusiastic will to make sure everyone had a great day . He succeeded .


----------



## Soll

We could have modern levers vs old


----------



## marcuswar

Not sure how these will post on the forum but here are some stereoscopic (3D) pictures of the Grinder Jam. They may not work very well of the forum uploader shrink or resizes them... fingers crossed.

They are in Left-Right-Left format so you can free-view the left-hand pair or cross-eye the right-hand pair.


----------



## marcuswar

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Neill

marcuswar said:


> Not sure how these will post on the forum but here are some stereoscopic (3D) pictures of the Grinder Jam. They may not work very well of the forum uploader shrink or resizes them... fingers crossed.
> 
> They are in Left-Right-Left format so you can free-view the left-hand pair or cross-eye the right-hand pair.
> 
> View attachment 8276
> 
> 
> View attachment 8277
> 
> 
> View attachment 8278
> 
> 
> View attachment 8279
> 
> 
> View attachment 8280


That's pretty cool. Works ok on my phone.


----------



## oop north

Mrboots2u said:


> No need to apologise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just meant to be harmless ribbjng
> 
> Not sure we do " formal " on here....


Wasn't the grinder jam around this time last year more formal, with scoring and stuff?


----------



## marcuswar

Neill said:


> That's pretty cool. Works ok on my phone.


Thanks Neill.. do you mean you could free-view them on your phone, or do you have a 3D screen on your phone? My last phone as a HTC Evo3D and the 3D was pretty good until I dropped it and one of the camera lenses must have shifted because from that point onward all the images were vertically misaligned.


----------



## Neill

marcuswar said:


> Thanks Neill.. do you mean you could free-view them on your phone, or do you have a 3D screen on your phone? My last phone as a HTC Evo3D and the 3D was pretty good until I dropped it and one of the camera lenses must have shifted because from that point onward all the images were vertically misaligned.


Nah. I can free view them. Still a cool effect. Bit like doing this magic eye pictures.


----------



## marcuswar

Yes , it's EXACTLY like doing the magic eye pictures (technical name is SIRDS - Singe Image Random Dot Stereograms), except you've actually got a clue what the image is you're trying to view


----------



## hotmetal

Unless you suffer from alternate vision and gave up trying to see 3d stuff at some time in the 80s! Those magic eye books drove me nuts until I realised how pointless it was trying


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Soll said:


> We could have modern levers vs old


Sorry Soll, there was a great one at BB last September.


----------



## marcuswar

you gave up seeing 3D in the 80's...? Have you been walking around with one eye shut for 30 years


----------



## urbanbumpkin

oop north said:


> Wasn't the grinder jam around this time last year more formal, with scoring and stuff?


Not to mention the Birmingham black tie ball.....not really, it was coffee, beer and a burger.


----------



## hotmetal

marcuswar said:


> you gave up seeing 3D in the 80's...? Have you been walking around with one eye shut for 30 years


Yep. Not by choice though. And somehow I can still ride fast bikes and cue records. Just can't see 3d movies and those 'magic eye' books. The worst part was that I wasted a whole hour of my life trying to see a dinosaur when all I got was random patterns!


----------



## hotmetal

Have to be careful eyeing up the pour with my naked PF too!


----------



## Charliej

hotmetal said:


> Yep. Not by choice though. And somehow I can still ride fast bikes and cue records. Just can't see 3d movies and those 'magic eye' books. The worst part was that I wasted a whole hour of my life trying to see a dinosaur when all I got was random patterns!


If you had ever had the corrective surgery for being cross eyed ( don't know what the correct term for it is,Martin?) then you won't be able to see 3D pictures like that as you lose a degree of binocular vision, and also end up seeing two images when using a pair of binoculars as well.


----------



## marcuswar

hotmetal said:


> Yep. Not by choice though. And somehow I can still ride fast bikes and cue records. Just can't see 3d movies and those 'magic eye' books. The worst part was that I wasted a whole hour of my life trying to see a dinosaur when all I got was random patterns!


Well you're part of an exclusive club








I think it's something like 10% of the population who are "stereo blind" and don't actually see in 3D.

There's a test for stereo blindness that involves looking at a stereo picture of two shapes that are drawn as the same size (in each picture) but when viewed in 3D one shape is further back in the distance. A person who can see in 3D will be able to tell which shape is nearer. It always reminds me of the Father Ted sketch where he's explaining about cows being far away and not small.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I must have really weird eyesight because I can three images in each photo


----------



## marcuswar

LoL ... try closing your third eye and concentrate harder !


----------



## hotmetal

Ommmm!

13 monks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Marcus, am I meant to be staring at just the the middle and right hand image?

Sorry for being a Luddite, I've only recently got colour TV....there's talk of channel 4


----------



## hotmetal

Charlie, yeah, I had an eye op as a kid and they cocked up my sight. I don't think they had proper kit when ah wuz a lad. Probably did it with a craft knife and a safety pin. That was in the 70s though so I can't remember what it was like before. I like this smiley though.


----------



## Neill

I think it's the left and middle image then kinda relax your eyes so the images merge. It's like you're focusing behind the images. Hard to describe.


----------



## marcuswar

urbanbumpkin said:


> Marcus, am I meant to be staring at just the the middle and right hand image?
> 
> Sorry for being a Luddite, I've only recently got colour TV....there's talk of channel 4


Depends on which way you're trying to see it Clive. If you're trying to go cross eyed then its the middle and right you want to use. If on the other hand you're diverging your eyes ( parallel viewing) like staring into the distance then its the middle and lefthand one. Cross eyed works best for large images because you can accommodate wider images than parallel viewing were you are limited by the width of your eye separation.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

marcuswar said:


> Depends on which way you're trying to see it Clive. If you're trying to go cross eyed then its the middle and right you want to use. If on the other hand you're diverging your eyes ( parallel viewing) like staring into the distance then its the middle and lefthand one. Cross eyed works best for large images because you can accommodate wider images than parallel viewing were you are limited by the width of your eye separation.


Thanks Marcus, got it working now....I'm no longer seeing 5 coffee chaps


----------



## Charliej

hotmetal said:


> Charlie, yeah, I had an eye op as a kid and they cocked up my sight. I don't think they had proper kit when ah wuz a lad. Probably did it with a craft knife and a safety pin. That was in the 70s though so I can't remember what it was like before. I like this smiley though.


The only reason I know about it is because I had the surgery to correct it myself in about 1970 so flint knives and club to the back the head probably and sewn up with raw mammoth hide


----------



## Thecatlinux

These 3d pictures i don't get it ! How i am supposed to be viewing them?

feeling a bit like margo from the good life i just don't get it .


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Sorry for the late posting. Many thanks to Dave for organising an amazing day out. I have never seen such an array of amazing machinery in one place. It was very generous of Dave to let us just loose on all his wonderful toys and I think everyone had a go at most combinations of machine that interested them. The EK is such an ugly thing, produced a great espresso with the L1 but many people felt that the lack of mouthfeel made it slightly less successful than the Versalab which not only produced amazing coffee but looked great too.

Many many thanks to Callum who selflessly served great coffe with beautiful latte art all day. Also to Rave for hosting.

My first forum day out but hopefully not the last.

Good to meet you all.

I hope that Patrick gets united with his new machine soon.

Paul

Ps will post some photos if I am ever home to do so


----------



## marcuswar

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Marcus, got it working now....I'm no longer seeing 5 coffee chaps


Glad you got it sorted Clive. If you view them the wrong way around i.e. the left as cross-eyed or the right as wide-eyed then you get whets referred to as Pseudo 3D where everything is inside out i.e. where objects that are far away appear nearer and object that are nearer appear farther away. Your brain fights with itself with itself because your depth perception is telling it one things but all the depth queues (like perspective and nearer objects blocking the view of further away objects) are telling it the exact opposite.


----------



## marcuswar

Thecatlinux said:


> These 3d pictures i don't get it ! How i am supposed to be viewing them?
> 
> feeling a bit like margo from the good life i just don't get it .


OK, cross-eyed viewing is best as it allows for larger images, so concentrate on the right hand two images and ignore the left-hand one. Now go cross-eyed and you will see the two images started to float over each other. The tricky part is controlling the amount you go crossed-eyed so the two virtual floating images overlap each other and then let the image come into focus without changing the amount you diverge your eyes.

A method used to teach beginners is to hold your finger in front of you between you and the stereo image.Focus on your finger and then slowing bring it closer to you while still looking at it but be aware of the image behind.

Have a look at this web page that explains it better than me : https://www.lhup.edu/~DSIMANEK/3d/view3d.htm

The reason its hard in the beginning is because we've spent a lifetime training our eyes and brain that we always focus on the point our eyes are converged on. To free-view you need to break that training and converge at one point in space but focus at another.

Free-viewing stereo images is a bit like steaming latte art milk, its difficult when you start trying to do it, but easy when you get the knack









If your really struggling then I can always upload them in anaglyph format (red/cyan coloured glasses),


----------



## hotmetal

marcuswar said:


> t always reminds me of the Father Ted sketch where he's explaining about cows being far away and not small.


What?! Heresy! Of course those cows are small! I always assumed that I exuded Bovine Growth Hormone, so they got bigger as they walked towards me. Always thought I was being helpful to McDonalds by making the little cows more meaty. Now I'm disillusioned.

That might also explain why I could never find the knock drawer at the back of the telly where all the dead Native Americans ended up after a cowboy film. Dang!



marcuswar said:


> Free-viewing stereo images is a bit like steaming latte art milk, its  difficult when you start trying to do it, but easy when you get the knack


If I close both my eyes my latte art looks better.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Ah man, I'm only just getting the hang of this forum lark and only just found this thread!

I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed the day. Everyone was new to me but everyone was also charming, friendly and so happy to share their knowledge. It was an amazing day. The feedback we got on the coffee I profiled with Callum was so encouraging and completely blew me away.

It was great meeting the guys from Rave too who were amazingly generous and trusting.

Even many many hours spent getting home with an Adonis rattling away in the back couldn't dampen my enthusiasm. Thanks to you all, can't wait till next time.


----------



## coffeechap

at your place hooray!!!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Indeed, we're already thinking about where the workstations can go! Should be a good day. We'll do our best to make everyone feel welcome.


----------

